# Mosquito Lagoon and Stick Marsh



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats a hog of a bass. Don't get discouraged about the Lagoon. S*it happens..


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, I used to be all about the bass but at 8 she was the biggest I've caught in about the last year. Forgot how good a big bass can pull. When I get the Shadowcast, I got Mosquito.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice work! Where on the Stick Marsh did you go? I've never been there but always wanted to go.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks. That was in the channel between Farm 13 and Sick Marsh. The big fish suspend there on the ledge in the early morning and do not get as much pressure as some other areas it seems. The Nursery, which is the SW corner of Farm 13 is also a great spot. You just have to be very careful of the stumps, especially nearing that area. I hit a nice tree at idle Monday. Rattle Traps are the preferred bait in that area. It is loaded with big speck too. If the flood gate is open the SE corner is the only spot to go and will be loaded with boats. It is a great fishery. To me though, it has nothing on the SFWM canals I usually bass fish in.


----------

